# Tod Snyder..High Times



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

High Times January..
2008 page 28!! I love this dude...been watching his stardom step for 6 years!
Watch this old time video..!!!
YouTube - Todd Snider,I'm An Alright Guy

then go check out his pics in High Times 
ROFLMAO!!!! Luv ya dude!!! Lets hear some DB COOPER!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

Todd............I remember "Vergies Bar"..........I was there that summer!!!
?go Devils Back Bone!!! Wimberly Rocks!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

The eighten minutes..........of Tod Snyder This is funny as shit!!!
YouTube - Todd Snider - EighteenMinutes.com Featured Video


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

Man........
FDD...............RU watching this???


----------

